# Will be trying macro soon.



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 24, 2015)

I find macro photography interesting when it opens up a world we don't normally see.  I just ordered a Nikon 14mm extension tube so we'll see how that works out.  Looking forward to trying it out.

Dave


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 24, 2015)

Darn, I should have sold you my extension tubes. I opened them, tried them once, put them back in the box, and never used them again.

In my opinion, you are better off just getting a dedicated macro lens.

With that being said...good luck...curious to see what results you get!


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 24, 2015)

What lens do you plan to use this extension tube with?

You should be able to find the Native Magnification of the lens(es) you want to use the extension tube with and with that information there are some on-line calculators that can give you the new magnification amount for the lens plus extension tube.

Just know that macro is never ending and you will want to keep getting more magnification


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2015)

12,13,14mm extension, something right in that general range is pretty useful with a lot of lenses in the 75-300mm focal length range. You will likely find that it's a pretty handy tool to have. Parker219's comment is exactly why I often suggest that macro lenses, and extension tubes, are a great value when bought off of the used market: " I_ opened them, tried them once, put them back in the box, and never used them again_."

One thing that you might find useful to have is an off-camera flash connecting cord, so you can light small objects with flash that comes in from different angles/placements, to better reveal shape or whatnot. 

And another thing you might wanna buy...

Welcome to macro!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the pointers.  I currently have 3 lenses to try with the extension tube.  Nikon 50mm 1.8,  18-140mm 5.6, and the 70-300mm 4.5.   I do have a flash with cord so will be trying various lighting angles.

Dave


----------

